

Ask HN: How to learn game development? - anujkk

I have never developed a game but now, I am interested in learning game development. I know C/C++ , PHP, Python, JavaScript, node.js and HTML5. I'm interested in developing<p>1)Web based racing games.<p>2)I don't know exact category, so I'm calling it "Hacking games" where player is required to solve some technology/intellectual problems(puzzle like) to go to next level, or some detective kind games.<p>Which language is best for game development?<p>Which libraries are available?<p>Any suggested books or any other advice?
======
0x12
So, go write yourself a web based racing game in javascript.

As for books: Computer Gamesmanship by David N Levy is a classic. It's not
very flashy but it will give you a solid understanding of the basics of all
kinds of games, not just arcade.

Oh, and there is this:

<http://jawsjs.com/>

and this:

[http://www.web-delicious.com/5-html5-javascript-game-
develop...](http://www.web-delicious.com/5-html5-javascript-game-development-
frameworks-for-online-game-developers/)

good luck!

